# Breath Mints!



## foamheart (Aug 6, 2014)

I made these up then someone told me they were in a recipe book.... Pffft.....

When ever I would make stuff like mac & cheese, banana pudding, etc..... and I have whites left over I make what the recipe book calls meringue kisses. I started off making 'em peppermint and giving them away like the roasted coffee beans for after dinner breath fixer uppers.

I made banana pudding again today for Baby Sister and had 5 whites left. Whites at room temperature, either whisk or whip on high in a non-reactive pan (glass or SS) Whites whip best in copper but it is reactive and thats a whole disscussion in itself.

5 clear whites, no moisture or fat like a bit of yolk allowed.

1C powdered sugar, just to suit your fancy, even Pops would like these with just a touch of splendra!

Pinch Cream of Tater (This holds the foam)

2 or 3 drops of food color what ever matches your extracts.

1 Cap Extracts (I have used pineapple, strawberry, vanilla, Maple, peppermint, butter pecan, etc)

This one is for Baby Sis and she like Pina Colada (rum, pineapple, and coconut)













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 6, 2014






Whip the meringue, add some cream of tater, when the eggs start to firm up, slowly add sugar, food color and extracts. This is not like a meringue in that you can not over whip it.

Oil your pans













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 6, 2014






Make that meringue













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 6, 2014






I use a small SS scoop, if you don't own all 4 common sizes, buy them. You can thank me later!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 6, 2014






YOu can use a spoon like I did for years basically making a carnard (correct me if that is not the right word) The scoop is soo much easier for all kinds of things! Uniformity at its finest!













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 6, 2014






80 kisses in a low oven, I think I am at 250. just to dry the meringue. Probably an hour or so.

Be back with the pictures when its done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2014)

Heyy grandma and great grandma made those at Christmas every year! My grandma would swirl green or red food coloring to give that peppermint candy look. There was always a plate of them sitting around with all the other goodies! 

I'll never forget the batch we were served at my Great Aunts house. She brought out a platter of these with cookies and dried fruit, that she had made. Took one bite looked at my mom ran for the bathroom. The taste was horrible! Turns out she stored all that stuff in a pantry closet. Well she was a firm believer in using moth balls in every drawer, closet, cupboard. Those wonderful treats tasted just like moth balls!!! Yuck! She just kept eating them, no way she could have known she smoked a carton of pall malls a day!  Yuck again!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Heyy grandma and great grandma made those at Christmas every year! My grandma would swirl green or red food coloring to give that peppermint candy look. There was always a plate of them sitting around with all the other goodies!
> 
> I'll never forget the batch we were served at my Great Aunts house. She brought out a platter of these with cookies and dried fruit, that she had made. Took one bite looked at my mom ran for the bathroom. The taste was horrible! Turns out she stored all that stuff in a pantry closet. Well she was a firm believer in using moth balls in every drawer, closet, cupboard. Those wonderful treats tasted just like moth balls!!! Yuck! She just kept eating them, no way she could have known she smoked a carton of pall malls a day! Yuck again!


I never saw 'em before until one day I had decided to make a baked meringue base and put fresh fruit on top with whipper cream on top of that. I did the meringue in a pie pan and realized when its to big and doesn't cut is bad. LOL Hence the breath mints were done. I make all kinds of flavors, I just hate wasting anything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't recommend moth ball flavor!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2014)

I forgot, the finished product!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 7, 2014






That bag full, is less than 5 mins of candy? Its almost like eatting nothing.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 7, 2014






Easy and surprizing how many like me, had no idea that people did this.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't recommend moth ball flavor!


I can't find any Naphta or camphor extract. I make some for your to bring back memories...... Don't have any Pall Malls, but pretty sure I can scare up some old Camels.

<Chuckles>

Do I need to get out the plactic couch covers, colored knit afgans, and crocheted dollies?


----------

